# Suche Spiele wie R-Type, Raptor:CoS, Gradius, Darius etc.



## Freakless08 (23. November 2011)

Hey Leute. Ich bin auf der Suche nach Spiele einer Bestimmten Art.
Side Scrolling Shoot Em Ups.

Also so Spiele wie R-Type, Gradius, Darius, Raptor Call of Shadow usw.

Hat hier jemand noch gute Alternativen?


----------



## Vordack (23. November 2011)

Katakis Amiga Longplay [377] Katakis - YouTube


----------



## Freakless08 (23. November 2011)

Suche eher aktuellere Alternativen für den PC (also kein Emu).
Katakis habe ich damals auch schon aufm C64 gezockt.


----------



## svd (23. November 2011)

Für mich gab's neben "Raptor" nur "Tyrian 2000".

Die DOS Version ist mittlerweile Freeware, der Windows Port "Open Tyrian" (ohne "Tyrian 2000" Episode 5) hier zu beziehen.

Das DOS Original sieht, meiner Meinung nach, besser aus, ist aber, wegen der DOS Box, evtl nur nach Frickelei lauffähig.
Die Windows Version hat einen emulatormäßigen Filter über der Grafik, der ihr einen Celshading Look verpasst.
Auf jeden Fall ingame die Details auf "Pentium" stellen, damit Transparenz dargestellt wird.

edit: Wenn's wirklich "aktueller" sein soll... auf diversen HeftCDs gab's zB die "Air Strike 3D" Reihe.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2011)

Dieses Spiel soll sich zum Teil an R-Type orientieren. Ist Freeware und soll sehr gut sein, habe es aber selbst nicht gespielt.
Hydorah - Locomalito

EDIT: Quatsch, dass war ja das Spiel, da hätte ich noch lange suchen können.  
Es gab irgendwo noch einen hochgelobten Sidescroller Shooter, aber den finde ich leider nicht mehr.
Da war ich vermutlich durch irgendeinem Link von der Pixelprospector-Seite aus darauf gestoßen.
PixelProspector – the indie goldmine


----------



## Freakless08 (23. November 2011)

svd schrieb:


> edit: Wenn's wirklich "aktueller" sein soll... auf diversen HeftCDs gab's zB die "Air Strike 3D" Reihe.


Hab ich mal bei Amazon für 1,90 Euro (Air Strike 3D : II) reingelegt. Demo war soweit gut.
OpenTyrian habe ich auch schon ziemlich heufig gezoggt. Aber tnks.



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel soll sich zum Teil an R-Type orientieren. Ist Freeware und soll sehr gut sein, habe es aber selbst nicht gespielt.
> Hydorah - Locomalito


Das sieht mal echt interessant aus. Danke... werd ich mal Probieren... 

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich wilkommen.


----------



## svd (23. November 2011)

"Söldner-X: Himmelsstürmer" kam auch für den PC raus. 

Ach, hab grad gesehen, es ist ziemlich schwer zu kriegen.

Aber "Jets 'n Guns" gibt's noch.


----------

